
Trump's NASA Budget Cancels Europa Lander and Asteroid Redirect Mission - daegloe
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/16/14942200/nasa-budget-plan-trump-administration-cuts
======
dashundchen
So to review some points from this budget proposal:

* 31% / $2.6 billion cut to the EPA

* 21% / $4.7 billion cut to the USDA - includes programs such as SNAP, aka food stamps, National Forest Service and grant funding for water and sewage infrastructure

* 16% / $1.5 billion cut to NOAA/NWS - provides weather forecasting, basic climate science

* 16% / $12.6 billion cut to Health and Human Services, including an 18% cut to the NIH, and the elimination of the low income heating assistance HEAP

A healthcare plan that hoses the poor, sick and old by crippling Medicare with
block funding, while repealing billions of taxes on the wealthy.

And a multitude of cuts to public services and programs such as the National
Endowment for the Arts and Corporation for Public Broadcasting (0.02% of the
budget)
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/03/15/us/politics/t...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/03/15/us/politics/trump-
budget-proposal.html)

All while increasing military spending by $53 billion to $574 billion, to the
most advanced and well funded military in the world (over $400 billion more
than the next biggest budget, China at $146 billion, and more than the rest of
the world combined) Add another $4 billion this year for a pointless wall
that's going to take tens of billions to complete.

Who are we preparing to go to war against here? I thought the alt-right was
against more military misadventures.

Why do we, in one of the wealthiest nations on earth, need to gut basic
science, the current threadbare social safety net, and the little
environmental protection we have to fund the military industrial complex? I'm
seriously concerned for the future of this country if this holds up for four
years.

~~~
pottersbasilisk
America is in a huge amount of debt. President Trump doesnt believe in
printing endless amount of money. In his and his supporters calculus the wall
will pay for itself and then save money very quickly.

Also both neocons and democrats not progressives want to goto war with russia.

If we dont take the time to understand how and why they think. We will lose
again in 2020, and nobody wants a uniparty.

------
canada_dry
Given the 31% cut to the EPA we ought to be doubling down on efforts to get
off this planet.

